# Chick's neck



## amandastark (Feb 27, 2014)

I have 6 chicks that are almost 4 weeks old. I have one buff polish that has had a sore on her neck. We've been watching to see if it's getting worse and today it looks like this.








If anybody can tell me what I need to do or what's happening I would really appreciate it. I don't know if it's normal or if  another chick is hurting her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put some antibiotic ointment on it, see what happens. Its hard to tell from the pic just what is going on too many feathers in the way.


----------



## amandastark (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks robin, I put some on already. Heres another picture


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Neosporin *without pain medication* on the neck. The pain meds are toxic and it's an easy mistake to make.

Also consider quarantine so she doesn't get pecked (or pecked on further) on by the others.

It looks like she is getting pecked on but I don't know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or put Blu Kote on it or anti pick. Usually once an antibiotic ointment is applied they leave those places alone. Not very palatable and gooey to boot.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Seems like others pecked her or she was attacked by a predator. Keep her separate and continue to treat with the ointment.


----------

